# Help identifying jig photo attached



## Krazi (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

There called Cauls, with a built in clamp
They are for gluing up wide panels from planks.
The wood pieces keep the panel flat while applying pressure with the clamp.
They look pretty cool, I wouldn't mind having 6 or 20 of them.


----------



## Krazi (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks Lee. Set of 4 included in the purchase. I knew it was a clamp of sorts. Thanks for the reply


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Those are the woodriver brand. 
Here is the link to them. 
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-clamping-system?gclid=Cj0KCQjwgo_5BRDuARIsADDEntR3wh8lFY1BvXaudK8v7iigOWqwVCesZBns7PGpuTDsiMgua9HtIlEaAnz7EALw_wcB


----------



## Krazi (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks John. They are going to be very handy as i also bought a couple pallets of cherry


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

The clamps work well for panel glue ups. I've been using the ShopSmith branded ones since 1982. Back then they were just called ShopSmith clamps, we were the only place to get them.

I see part of a uni fence in the pic, which model did you get?

My neck was getting stiff looking at the pic. Either that or you have the Delta hanging on the wall.


----------



## Krazi (Jul 31, 2020)

34-976 i have alot of space organization in the barn before blue printing machinery placement. Plenty to do come first snow fkying.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought mine 30 years ago. They were called Equipressure clamps.


----------



## Krazi (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks Lee. Set of 4 included in the purchase. I knew it was a clamp of sorts. Thanks for the reply


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I got those, bought a dozen years or so ago. Still available at Woodcraft (IIRC).


----------

